# installazione gnome

## edo1493

Ho installato gentoo correttamente dopo l'installazione ho iniziato l'installazione di gnome..emerge -av gnome solo che si è fermata al 38 pacchetto mi sono fatto aiutare su il canale irc e da li ho effettuato una serie di aggiornamenti solo che non hanno cambiato la situazione... Ho nopastato tutto l'errore spero che mi potrete essere d'aiuto è la prima volta che uso gentoo : http://pastebin.com/m2a373d25  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

vai avanti con emerge --resume --skipfirst fino a che non restano pacchetti da installare e poi ricominci.

Lo so che è brutale ma spesso funziona (per lo script cerca nel subforum documentazione come fare)

----------

## edo1493

Quindi do un  emerge --resume --skipfirst per che fare?

----------

## riverdragon

Con emerge --resume --skipfirst salti il pacchetto in questione e vai avanti compilando il successivo.

Comunque le prime righe del tuo errore sono

```
Cannot find required GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'gconfaudiosink'.

It should be part of gst-plugins-good. Please install it.
```

cioè devi installare gst-plugins-good (emerge -1 gst-plugins-good && emerge gnome).

----------

## edo1493

Quindi dopo che ho finito di installare gli altri pacchetti do quest'ultimo comando che mi  hai segnalato..grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## edo1493

non ce niente da fare  :Sad:   ho ridato questo comando emerge -1 gst-plugins-good && emerge gnome per installare l'ultimo pacchetto e mi rida sempre lo stesso errore che vi ho nopastato precedentemente..

Ho provato a far partire gnome anche senza quel pacchetto ma mi si impalla tutto   :Sad: 

----------

## marziods

prova a postare il make.conf forse hai commesso qualche errore li... ad esempio io avevo commesso un banale errore di ortografia e non mi compilava alcuni pacchetti... un'altra volta invece avevo impostato core2 in CFLAGS ma come compilatore avevo gcc 4.2.x (quello presente nella live) e non mi compilava nulla  :Smile: .

qualcun'altro più esperto ti potrà suggerire qualche altra soluzione... 

Mandi

Marzio

----------

## edo1493

Eccolo quà:

```
 These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde alsa firefox perl python apache2 mysql ssl jpeg w$

VIDEO_CARD="intel"

LINGUAS="it"

```

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a dare qualche dettaglio in più, e metti qui un log dell'errore un po' più lungo, così che si possa cercare di capire meglio.

----------

## edo1493

Quello che ho postato su pastebin è tutto il log dell'errore da dove inizia a dove finisce.

----------

## riverdragon

E se lanci emerge -pv gnome cosa esce?

----------

